# Legal Lure?



## holmes99_21 (Sep 1, 2005)

* i recently found this lure along the river bank and was wonering if it was legal? Any help would be apprieciated. thanks*


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

holmes99_21 said:


> * i recently found this lure along the river bank and was wonering if it was legal? Any help would be apprieciated. thanks*


Nope, it is illegal.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It would be legal providing where and time of year, size of hook between point and shank etc. It is not, by law, defined as a snag hook. I can't tell what size it is just by the picture alone.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

boehr said:


> It would be legal providing where and time of year, size of hook between point and shank etc. It is not, by law, defined as a snag hook. I can't tell what size it is just by the picture alone.


  The thing that would make this an illegal lure (snag hook) would be if the hooks were molded into the lead. As long as they can swing freely it makes it a lure.
Rich


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

my bad, i didn't enlarge the pic. and thought the bottom hook was molded into the lead.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jeremy L said:


> my bad, i didn't enlarge the pic. and thought the bottom hook was molded into the lead.


If that were the case wouldnt that make most jig heads or even jigging rapalas illegal?


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

They would be in a trout stream Burksee. Tie a piece of orange glow-yarn on that thing and call it a "Tippy Teaser".


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Beave said:


> They would be in a trout stream Burksee. Tie a piece of orange glow-yarn on that thing and call it a "Tippy Teaser".


Thanks for clearing that up sir!


----------



## holmes99_21 (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks for the input this lure got quite the discussion last weekend at the river, and for boehr the hooks appear to be a size two, and i just weighed it at just under an ounce, still legal?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Still legal.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like you were right again Boehr


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

There you go being right again BOEHR !
Its just not fair playing with a stacked deck. LOL
Keep up the good work and I hope you find enough time to come around this site once in awhile after retiring.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Legal or not, you get checked with that thing on your line and the river full of salmon and you will be watched very closely by the LEO's :lol: I wouldn't have that on me especially in a trout stream

AW


----------



## holmes99_21 (Sep 1, 2005)

Adam Waszak said:


> Legal or not, you get checked with that thing on your line and the river full of salmon and you will be watched very closely by the LEO's :lol: I wouldn't have that on me especially in a trout stream
> 
> AW


i agree completely it was just a curiosity cause i didnt think it was legal, guess i lost that one. ill probably hear about this weekend also oh well. thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Watch what you do pick up, if in possesion of an illegal lure you might just get cited.


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

so if you pick up junk like that on the river to clean up.and a officer comes by and does a check on you and finds it you could get in trouble for cleaning up.even though you have no plans on useing it but to put it in the trash where the person who brought it to the river should be .darn mullet people


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Depends on what junk you are talking about, it is illegal to even possess a snag hook (M-60, silver spider and other local and common names) so........ don't pick them up or take some wire cutters with you and cut the hook off immediately.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have seen those for sale before in Kalkaska. They call it a salmon grabber. I believe it was in the same isle as the rapid city fly rods.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For those interested, the law about snagging and snag hooks;

*324.48739 Violation of part as misdemeanor; possession or sale of multipointed hook with weight permanently attached as misdemeanor; penalties.*
Sec. 48739. (1) A person who snags fish in violation of this part is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $250.00 or more than $500.00, or both, and costs of prosecution.
(2) A person who is convicted of a second violation of snagging fish in violation of this part is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and costs of prosecution. In addition, the court shall suspend a sports fishing license issued to a person sentenced under this subsection for not less than 2 years and order that the person shall not secure a fishing license during that 2-year period.
(3) A person who is convicted of a third or subsequent violation of snagging fish in violation of this part is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $1,000.00 or more than $2,000.00, or both, and costs of prosecution. In addition, the court shall suspend a sports fishing license issued to a person sentenced under this subsection for not less than 3 years and order that the person shall not secure a fishing license during that 3-year period.
(4) A person who possesses or sells in this state any multipointed hook with a weight permanently attached is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $100.00 or more than $300.00, or both, and costs of prosecution.
(5) A person who is convicted of a second violation of subsection (4) is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $300.00 or more than $500.00, or both, and costs of prosecution.
(6) A person who is convicted of a third or subsequent violation of subsection (4) is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and costs of prosecution.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

boehr said:


> For those interested, the law about snagging and snag hooks;
> 
> *324.48739 Violation of part as misdemeanor; possession or sale of multipointed hook with weight permanently attached as misdemeanor; penalties.*
> Sec. 48739. (1) A person who snags fish in violation *of this part* is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 90 days, or a fine of not less than $250.00 or more than $500.00, or both, and costs of prosecution.


Boehr,

Is this the part that make is illegal to _*keep *_a fish foul hooked, but not illegal to foul hook one?

With the amount of fish _normally_ in the river during the height of the salmon run, sometimes you do accidentally foul hook one. I always put them back. In fact for the past few years, I always put the river fish back in anyway, only keeping the ones I catch in the BIG water (just my own personal preference).

What prevents a guy who is legally and eithically fishing, and accidentally snags a fish, from getting a citation - even though he intends to put it back. Is he given resonable time to return it to the water or is he busted as soon as the "fouling" is discovered.

Of course with the description of the illegal device listed above, there would be no "resonable time"...he's snagging...but what about the rest of us?


----------

